# heat press or screen print 18 polyester soccer jerseys



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey everyone.....

not sure where to ask this sorry if its in the wrong section......

I have been screen printing for 9 months ....never screen printed on polyester as of yet......I just received an order for 18 customer supplied soccer jerseys......the design will be 3 colors with a white underbase..so 4 colors total...is it possible to get plastisol transfers with a white under base ...or will regular transfers work with this type of shirt...I was thinking about just screen printing the order but the more I thought about it the more I dont want to ........the setup along will take longer than actually printing the job..plus the customer doesn't want to pay want I need to charge for screen printing this order......which is the best way to go with this order...I would hate to turn the customer away......but if I wont make any money , I just might have to.

thanks for any help

Inked


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, the transfers are screenprinted ink on transfer paper, it's just done backwards. most suppliers have an opaque formula. you're kinda stuck though as the cost might be as much as if you did it yourself. i'm looking at the price sheet for an adult full chest transfer/3 color (they don't count white) 18 qty....it's close to $8 per, and that's for one side of the jersey if it's two-sided you're talking $16.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

miktoxic said:


> yes, the transfers are screenprinted ink on transfer paper, it's just done backwards. most suppliers have an opaque formula. you're kinda stuck though as the cost might be as much as if you did it yourself. i'm looking at the price sheet for an adult full chest transfer/3 color (they don't count white) 18 qty....it's close to $8 per, and that's for one side of the jersey if it's two-sided you're talking $16.


Agreed...I just checked a price sheet from a transfer supplier I use. 18 sheets (~9 x 12) plus shipping. You may want to order a couple extra just in case.

Also factor in mistakes. The customer may want you to replace any misprinted garments. What ever your policy is make sure they understand. As far as what the are willing to pay you need to make that call. I know in this economy we all want to sell a very competitive prices but I still walk away if I can't justify in my mind the effort and time invested.

There will always be somebody cheaper no matter the economy.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Colorfast said:


> Also factor in mistakes. The customer may want you to replace any misprinted garments. What ever your policy is make sure they understand. As far as what the are willing to pay you need to make that call. I know in this economy we all want to sell a very competitive prices but I still walk away if I can't justify in my mind the effort and time invested.


this is so true. it's imperative they know this. i don't like to accept jobs that the customer provides the garments for. make sure they can purchase the same jerseys if something happens. also come up with a waiver form that they sign. having them be upset of you not taking the job is better than them being upset that YOU messed up THEIR jerseys and now THEIR season is screwed. a PO'd soccer mom is someone i don't want to mess with!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responses...

I didnt realize transfers were that much....the customer doesnt want to pay that much..as already went down this road with them on price....I quoted them $8 a piece for screen printing the jerseys....they said that was to exspensive.....so I will walk away from this one and let the guy down the road have it......

again thank you for your help

Inked


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

InkedApparel said:


> Thanks for the quick responses...
> .they said that was to exspensive.....so I will walk away from this one and let the guy down the road have it......


sounds like the best solution.


----------

